# Egg sharing- advice on timelines (CRGW, Cardiff)



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi everyone

Myself and my partner are hoping to start the process of egg sharing. We have a week booked off in November. I was just wondering if anyone else at CRGW could let us know their timelines? I know you have the initial consultation and AMH test, but how many more appointments happen after that? When can I expect to have the egg collection?

We are a same sex couple, so will also be ordering donor sperm.

My partner is 35 so can't egg share, I will be 30 in November when we start.

Do you think I should book an initial appointment before our week off in November to have AMH test etc?

Thanks everyone- so excited and nervous at the same time. Just want to know the process before we start.

x


----------



## poppy05 (Apr 10, 2006)

hi bethannora
i would book your initial consultation before you want to begin your cycle, if you are egg sharing there are many blood tests you are required to have beforehand, then you have to be matched with a recipient, then you and your recipient have to go on the pill to sync your cycles, assuming you would do a day 21 long protocol, you would start your DR drugs on day 21 and continue for approx 2 weeks, then you would go for a scan, that same day you would start stimulations drugs, after about 5 days you would go in for another scan/bloods, then depending on how well you're responding you will prob go for another scan in say 2-3 days, and hopefully on that appt they would tell you when ec is going to be, generally you stim for around 10 days, but like i say it does depend on how well you respond to the drugs, so after EC you would then go in again on usually day 2-5 for ET and test 2 weeks later.
on a typical cycle you would have around 5 visits to the clinic.
my dw and i are about to start our ivf cycle, and we ordered our sperm from xytex sperm bank, we ordered it on the monday, and it was shipped over the following monday and arrived wed.
i have booked 3 weeks off for my tx, but my boss knows the dates may change slightly, you can never know whats gonna happen on exact dates as each cycle is different.
wishing you both lots of luck


----------



## bethannora (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you so much for the reply. We have an appointment booked for September 20th, so hoping to find out a lot more information then- like how long the wait normally is, how many recipients they have on their list waiting for a donor etc.

And good luck for the start of your wonderful journey!

x


----------

